# steroid to help me loose weight and rip/tone up?



## p pants 86 (Jan 21, 2016)

Basically I want to know if I can take something to help me lose weight tone up as I'm now eating clean keeping hydrated, I currently weight 224 lbs and my bf% is 25-30 I'd like to get down to 14% bf  

My Stats are : 6ft 2inch, 224 lbs, 25-30%bf
Training 5 days a week for 60-90min (pm)
Cardiovascular in the am fasting hi it. 

Diet is Upton weakening 500ml of water
 Breakfast 4 whole eggs 2 whites and handful of spinach 

10:30am 1 can tuna 30g of almonds

1pm lunch is 200g of rice 200g chicken 

3pm Whey shake 30g

5.30pm 2 tortilla wraps 200g of chicken salad and little sauce 

After gym 1 bagel 20gs jam 1 30g whey

Pre bed 1 tablespoon of peanut butter


Any advice would be great. Thanks


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 21, 2016)

What's your TDEE?
Are you running a deficit per day, if so how much of one?
You can lose weight and "tone up" without drugs.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 21, 2016)

To answer your question, no not really.  Your diet seems to be lacking quite a bit and I bet if you cleaned up your diet some more you would see some changes.  What's your workout schedule like?


----------



## Yaya (Jan 21, 2016)

T3
Winstrol
Masteron
Clenbuterol

Search these and then decide
Lose weight through diet and cardio


----------



## p pants 86 (Jan 21, 2016)

OK I'm a newbie what's TDEE and how can I clean my diet up more?


----------



## p pants 86 (Jan 21, 2016)

What's missing glucose?


----------



## GotClen (Jan 21, 2016)

My question back to you is just how long have you been on the diet?
Are you ever feeling hungry during the day?

Keep in mind you did not get to 25%plus BF over night.  You need to set weekly and monthly 
weight loss goals.  Then meet those goal.


----------



## p pants 86 (Jan 21, 2016)

Yaya said:


> T3
> Winstrol
> Masteron
> Clenbuterol
> ...


Before or after I lose weight?


----------



## p pants 86 (Jan 21, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> What's your TDEE?
> Are you running a deficit per day, if so how much of one?
> You can lose weight and "tone up" without drugs.



What's TDEE? And that's my diet plan on training days


----------



## p pants 86 (Jan 21, 2016)

GotClen said:


> My question back to you is just how long have you been on the diet?
> Are you ever feeling hungry during the day?
> 
> Keep in mind you did not get to 25%plus BF over night.  You need to set weekly and monthly
> weight loss goals.  Then meet those goal.



I've not been doing it long 2 weeks and I know it's going to be hard work but I'll keep posting progress


----------



## p pants 86 (Jan 21, 2016)

Spongy said:


> To answer your question, no not really.  Your diet seems to be lacking quite a bit and I bet if you cleaned up your diet some more you would see some changes.  What's your workout schedule like?


 My workout schedule is fasting cardiovascular at 6am HIIT and then weight lifting working 1 body part per day normally get to gym around 630pm


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 21, 2016)

p pants 86 said:


> What's TDEE? And that's my diet plan on training days



If you don't know what total daily energy expenditure is then get the idea of drugs out of your head. You could run a bunch of drugs and lose some weight but 2 things will happen. You will pile it back on again once you come off and you will have side effects.

Follow along with dizzle. Find your resting metabolic rate and then your tdee. This is how many cals per day you need to eat to maintain. Subtract 350 to 700 per day to lose 1 to 2 pounds per week.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 21, 2016)

Also a "clean diet" whatever that means matters not at all at this stage. You need to just get a handle on calories in and out


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 21, 2016)

Here is a TDEE calc:

http://www.health-calc.com/diet/energy-expenditure-advanced

Based on the numbers you gave (everything minus your age), here is what I calculated for you:







So based on that, your TDEE looks to be about 2,979. I figure these numbers using 7 hours of sleep and zero exercise because it's too easy to get wrong. Your perception of what is intense, mild, and moderate will vary from the next guy so just workout like normal and use these cals as a starting point. You can use technology such as a Fitbit HR (not perfect but pretty darn good at its tracking) to get a day by day TDEE but until you get to that point you have to do it manually.

So if it were me, I would trim anywhere from 250 (mild deficit) to 750 (aggressive deficit) off that number and eat to those calories. If you do that over an extended period of time, the weight will drop. This requires you to weigh, measure and track what you eat (I suggest MyFitnessPal) until you get really good at it. There is no good way to eyeball or guess at this unless you've been doing it for years and have your diet down to a system.

Now, to take things further, to continue to cut the fat, you may want to look at macros. Now that you know your ideal calories per day, where do those calories come from? Many suggest keeping the carbs low (google keto or anabolic diet) as a means to really help fat loss. This can be a challenge for some as your body adjusts to using fat for energy vs carbs so do your research here.

Hope this helps, if you have any questions ask away.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 21, 2016)

p pants 86 said:


> Basically I want to know if I can take something to help me lose weight tone up as I'm now eating clean keeping hydrated, I currently weight 224 lbs and my bf% is 25-30 I'd like to get down to 14% bf
> 
> My Stats are : 6ft 2inch, 224 lbs, 25-30%bf
> Training 5 days a week for 60-90min (pm)
> ...



How long have you been on this diet ? 

That diet, the amount of training you are doing, and the size of you don't add up. Seems like after a week you'd be sucked up and ready to keel over. 

You need to be drinking more water for starters. Then regardless of whether or not your trying to loose bodyfat or not you need to eat more food.


----------



## p pants 86 (Jan 21, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> How long have you been on this diet ?
> 
> That diet, the amount of training you are doing, and the size of you don't add up. Seems like after a week you'd be sucked up and ready to keel over.
> 
> You need to be drinking more water for starters. Then regardless of whether or not your trying to loose bodyfat or not you need to eat more food.



I'm current drinking 4litres a day, and feeling better then before I've been on the diet and cardio for 2 weeks going to the gym 4-5 times a week lifting for 6 months or more


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 21, 2016)

aas are best used when your already lean,been training for years,and diet is on point..Use juice to build muscle and gain weight


----------



## anewguy (Jan 21, 2016)

I agree with the other posts.  It's best to cut on down to a lower bf% before using anything.  This answer usually isn't one that people like hearing because they want a fast solution.  It's kind of like that time your parents told you to stay in school instead of taking a minimum wage job because it will pay off in the long run.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 21, 2016)

PM spongy for diet help.  He has a side biz and can really clean you up.  Once that has been done & you keep following 90/95% of it you will be on track food wise.

than you just need to get a few more things down pat and you will be on your way to your goals.  But things are not as simple as inj'inj a few aas and poppin a few pills and just not eating for 6wks.  

you need to think about how you will be lookin 12wks from now, 18wks from now, 25wks from now, etc


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 21, 2016)

p pants 86 said:


> I'm current drinking 4litres a day, and feeling better then before I've been on the diet and cardio for 2 weeks going to the gym 4-5 times a week lifting for 6 months or more



 High 5 for getting in there and training. Get that diet dialed in body fat dialed in and once your looking good and confident in your achievement go ahead and enhance it with a testosterone cycle.


----------



## p pants 86 (Jan 21, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> High 5 for getting in there and training. Get that diet dialed in body fat dialed in and once your looking good and confident in your achievement go ahead and enhance it with a testosterone cycle.



I'm trying haha just gets confusing as I don't have the knowledge guess I need to do my research carry on doing what I'm doing and see what results I get, going to weigh myself again in 2 weeks and see what I've lost in a month, I want to keep as much mass as possible cut body fat and then build but stay lean, that's the goal for me. Thanks for being a bit more positive


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 21, 2016)

p pants 86 said:


> I'm trying haha just gets confusing as I don't have the knowledge guess I need to do my research carry on doing what I'm doing and see what results I get, going to weigh myself again in 2 weeks and see what I've lost in a month, I want to keep as much mass as possible cut body fat and then build but stay lean, that's the goal for me. Thanks for being a bit more positive



Weigh yourself daily, don't be a pussy fearing the scale. It helps you learn your body, what you can eat, what you should not eat (things that bloat you etc). Every 2 weeks is a bit of a stretch to try and make adjustments in my opinion.


----------



## p pants 86 (Jan 21, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> PM spongy for diet help.  He has a side biz and can really clean you up.  Once that has been done & you keep following 90/95% of it you will be on track food wise.
> 
> than you just need to get a few more things down pat and you will be on your way to your goals.  But things are not as simple as inj'inj a few aas and poppin a few pills and just not eating for 6wks.
> 
> you need to think about how you will be lookin 12wks from now, 18wks from now, 25wks from now, etc



I've messaged spongy I need all the help I can get and I realise that now it's all about the long haul and maintaining It. Thanks


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 21, 2016)

He will set u stright 

Prepare buddy.  Ur in for a ride.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 21, 2016)

p pants 86 said:


> I'm trying haha just gets confusing as I don't have the knowledge guess I need to do my research carry on doing what I'm doing and see what results I get, going to weigh myself again in 2 weeks and see what I've lost in a month, I want to keep as much mass as possible cut body fat and then build but stay lean, that's the goal for me. Thanks for being a bit more positive



In that case focus more on measuring tape and body fat testing than the weight scale. 6.2 - 224 is actually a pretty good weight and maybe even a little under weight for that height than ought to be IMO.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 21, 2016)

just realize this is a year long commitment.....it will turn into a hobby or lifestyle shortly.


----------



## p pants 86 (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks for the advice guys I'll keep doing what I'm doing but taken all the advice in going to get myself a fitness tracker so I know how many calories I'm using daily etc I'll email spongy as I pm'ed him and no reply my job does require me to be on the go all day too I don't just sit on my ass throughout the day


----------



## jiorio95 (Jan 22, 2016)

Happy to hear your heeding the advice of these guys.  AAS at such a bodyweight will increase the amount of side affects you have also which will really suck as your chances of gyno and things will be through the roof.

Getting an idea of macros and tracking food is priority number 1.  You're a big dude (not in a bad way) and you can't live eating like a rabbit forever.  People get way too extreme with diets and they become unsustainable.  Follow the calorie intake that was provided to you, if you are losing weight eating 2,500 cals then ride that out until you stop losing weight and readjust your cals from there.  People who drop their cals like crazy to lose weight end up rebounding back up when they get off the "diet".  It's not really a diet as much it is a lifestyle guideline of how you are going to eat, so make it as enjoyable as possible.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 22, 2016)

your a year out from aas.  your going about thing in the right manner now, just see them threw, join a good gym and prepare to spend a lot of time there.

Also figure out where your going to be buying all your food from.  Eating is huge, eating good cals will make or break u.


----------



## El Gringo (Jan 24, 2016)

so the OP is 25-30% bf at 225 and 6'2 and has been on a diet for 2 weeks. already he wants to turn to drugs. He has very little clue about how to diet and he thinks he could handle heavy hormonal drugs. LOL


----------



## p pants 86 (Jan 25, 2016)

El Gringo said:


> so the OP is 25-30% bf at 225 and 6'2 and has been on a diet for 2 weeks. already he wants to turn to drugs. He has very little clue about how to diet and he thinks he could handle heavy hormonal drugs. LOL



No I just asked if they would help I'm learning and I weren't always this bf%.....a lot of other people I asked said i could ( nobody on here ) but I've listened and looking at the bigger picture....where I want to be and keeping that weight without rocketing back up


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 25, 2016)

That's because a lot of people (other places) treat dnp like candy. While there are people here who are fans, we're a reasonable bunch. You must be made aware of the true risks.


----------



## p pants 86 (Feb 25, 2016)

Quick update guys I'm 8 weeks in and lost 12lbs stopped the fasted hiit in the morning as the weighs dropping off think I'm going to use this when I hit a wall??? No loss of strength at all training harder than ever and running a deficit of 750cal + been very tired recently thought but think this was because I got lazy consuming my water??


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 25, 2016)

p pants 86 said:


> What's TDEE? And that's my diet plan on training days



Age?
Height?
Current Weight?
Goal Weight?


----------



## p pants 86 (Feb 25, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> Age?
> Height?
> Current Weight?
> Goal Weight?



29 
6ft 2
217lbs 
Targets 210 lbs see what  I look like then if I'm not happy I'll continue to diet

At the start I weight 228lbs not 224 I've been measuring chest waist sizes etc every couple of weeks my 1st measurement waist 2 weeks in 44inches now I'm at 40 no loss anywhere else so seems to working well


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 25, 2016)

p pants 86 said:


> 29
> 6ft 2
> 217lbs
> Targets 210 lbs see what  I look like then if I'm not happy I'll continue to diet
> ...



Looks like I replied earlier with similar info but this is probably more in depth.

Before we start, please reference my signature.

We're in pretty similar boats. I'm 39, weigh 222, want to hit 205, also 6'2".

Here is what I came up with based on your stats:







Right now you're sitting at 2,423 for a TDEE before adding in any form of gym work (cardio or lifting).

To cut, I would trim this by 500 calories per day until you hit your target weight. This leaves you with 1,923 per day.

Now, if you hit the gym daily (and bust your ass, which we all say we do), I would add in about 300 calories for every 30 minutes of work done in the gym. Cardio for 30 minutes? Give yourself 300 more calories that day. Lifted for 30 minutes? Give yourself 300 more calories that day. Did both for 30 minutes each? Give yourself 600 additional calories that day.

Once you hit your target weight, cals can go up to maintenance, which at 210 lbs would be 2,385, again without any form of gym work added in.

Want to cut like Trodizzle? You need to track...

Get a scale, weigh shit in grams.
Get a MyFitnessPal account, track what you eat.

I wouldn't worry about macros right now (but you could if you wanted to, it's just more of a pain in the ass). As you try and fit foods into these caloric needs, you will have to do some self-policing otherwise things will suffer. For instance, sure you could blow all your cals on some pizza or an ice cream bar but you may be starving the rest of the day. But in regards to cutting here, calories are king. I have done low carb, I have done low fat, I have done eat whatever you want and as long as you meet your deficit, you are golden.

Here is a sample of how my current MyFitnessPal is laid out using a similar program that I'm using for myself. I split my day into 3-4 hour windows which leaves me with 5 eating windows per day. I then split my calories out evenly. Yes, on occasion I skip a section if I know the next meal will be big (or if the one before it was bigger than planned) but this is just a framework to help keep things somewhat on a schedule. I edited the sections so I can see what my cals are while cutting, then what my cals would be at my target weight. This is overkill but it gives you something to work with at least. Today was a cardio and lifting day for me +600 cals, so my numbers are high reflecting that.






Hope this helps, ask away if you have any questions.


----------



## p pants 86 (Feb 25, 2016)

My diets at the start of the thread I've stuck to that and I've been dropping fat I've got a fit bit hr, yet to set up but I have a step tracker on my phone, walk to work on my feet most the day as I'm a car valeter  and my lowest cal I burn walking is 400 max is 750-800  plus my workouts in the gym 4 days a week


----------



## p pants 86 (Feb 25, 2016)

My diets at the start of the thread I've stuck to that and I've been dropping fat I've got a fit bit hr, yet to set up but I have a step tracker on my phone, walk to work on my feet most the day as I'm a car valeter  and my lowest cal I burn walking is 400 max is 750-800  plus my workouts in the gym 4 days a week


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 25, 2016)

p pants 86 said:


> My diets at the start of the thread I've stuck to that and I've been dropping fat I've got a fit bit hr, yet to set up but I have a step tracker on my phone, walk to work on my feet most the day as I'm a car valeter  and my lowest cal I burn walking is 400 max is 750-800  plus my workouts in the gym 4 days a week



Good to hear about the fat loss!
Fitbit HR is nice, not so sure I trust the TDEE it gives me though, still researching this.
400 to 750-800 for your job? ouch, eat those bad boys back if you're confident in those calorie numbers!
Sounds like you're on point at this time.


----------



## p pants 86 (Feb 25, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> Good to hear about the fat loss!
> Fitbit HR is nice, not so sure I trust the TDEE it gives me though, still researching this.
> 400 to 750-800 for your job? ouch, eat those bad boys back if you're confident in those calorie numbers!
> Sounds like you're on point at this
> ...


----------



## p pants 86 (Mar 21, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> Good to hear about the fat loss!
> Fitbit HR is nice, not so sure I trust the TDEE it gives me though, still researching this.
> 400 to 750-800 for your job? ouch, eat those bad boys back if you're confident in those calorie numbers!
> Sounds like you're on point at this time.



OK so I've hit my 1st goal of 15 stone 210lbs  looking a lot better but not quiet happy I will continue with the diet plus add some cardio and keep you posted trodizzle have my fit bit up and running so collecting info with this


----------

